# Our Little Zoo



## kjnewcome (Jul 25, 2013)

Link the Bearded Dragon










Waffle










Peaches










Dusty


----------



## Happyhobbit (May 6, 2013)

Everyone is so cute! I've always kind of wanted a bearded dragon, are they a lot of work?


----------



## kjnewcome (Jul 25, 2013)

Happyhobbit said:


> Everyone is so cute! I've always kind of wanted a bearded dragon, are they a lot of work?


Thanks!  Bearded Dragons are so much fun, he is really smart and makes the funniest faces. Care is a piece of cake, if you are willing to spend the money to get what he needs and the price of the food. I didn't realize what is was going to cost when I bought him or I may have left him at the pet shop. 

If you want to know more about him, what kind of supplies and a rough idea on cost you can email me and I'll do my best to help you out. My email is [email protected]


----------



## cowboy (Apr 14, 2013)

I love bearded dragons and desperately wanted one year ago but I couldn't get past the crickets


----------



## kjnewcome (Jul 25, 2013)

cowboy said:


> I love bearded dragons and desperately wanted one year ago but I couldn't get past the crickets


I hate crickets too. We did them for a few months and then I found reptiworms. They are some sort of fly larva. They come in a cup of dirt, you don't have to feed them, water them, they are a whole lot cheaper and they don't really smell. Crickets are nasty little bugs, hard to keep alive and are about 16 cents each. The reptiworms are around 4 cents each and Link LOVES them.


----------



## cowboy (Apr 14, 2013)

Wow that's great. They weren't around (I don't think) when I wanted one (probably 20 yrs ago). I hate crickets with a passion. I once was holding a chameleon in a store when a cricket jumped out at me. I fell back, fell into a chair and landed on my ass but the lizard was ok I protected him lol


----------



## Happyhobbit (May 6, 2013)

kjnewcome said:


> Thanks!  Bearded Dragons are so much fun, he is really smart and makes the funniest faces. Care is a piece of cake, if you are willing to spend the money to get what he needs and the price of the food. I didn't realize what is was going to cost when I bought him or I may have left him at the pet shop.
> 
> If you want to know more about him, what kind of supplies and a rough idea on cost you can email me and I'll do my best to help you out. My email is [email protected]


Awesome, thanks, but I probably won't get one for a while if I do. If I one day do get one, though my mom said it would be once I stop getting bettas. And we all know that is highly unlikely to happen!


----------

